#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Disco TTP

## DiscoTTP

Hier mijn foto's van de drive in, ben net nieuw op dit forum maar doe al wel langer draaien op feestjes. Ik doe momenteel feestjes tussen de 0 en 80 mensen. En draai allerlei muziek, 70's 80's, apres ski, top 40, house.
Ik ben trouwens net 16.

http://imageshack.us/f/233/dsc0260o.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/f/713/dsc0283m.jpg/

Hier appratuurlijstje:

Geluid: 
TSX 12 JB systems
VX 700 JB systems
Cd 570 JB systems
Dateq Apollo
Numark Director

Licht

Truss 3 meter
Martin Raptor
Tripple Derby
Showtec strobo
double led skytec
rookmachine skytec

En ga deze week dap pro soundmate 2 mkll ophalen :Big Grin: 

commentaar is welkom

----------


## dj-inkognito

nee sorry, ik wil je opbouwende kritiek geven maar dit gaat heel moeilijk worden aangezien je hier op een PRO forum zit.

joun setje ziet er niet zo uit, wat een rommelige uitstralig en wat een zooi achter je gear,

ben je niet bang dat je struikelt daar achter?!

ik zie dat je werkt met de standaart geluidskaart van je laptop? dit is echt een no-go ga eens kijken voor een externe zal een hoop geluid schelen,
hoewel ik me afvraag of je dit gaat horen met deze thuisdj speakers.


waarom liggen al je kabbels door elkaar in de knoop overal?
apparatuur los onder in je meubel.

rookmachine afstandsbedieningen tussen het handvat van je flightcase. 

om nog maar niet te spreken over je rookmachine in je "truss" 

kom op jongens waar gaat dit heen.

----------


## DiscoTTP

Van de rommel ben ik het over eens, dat had veel netter gekund, maar dit is iets waar je aan kunt werken. de laptop die er staat gerbuik ik alleen als back up dus deze gebruik ik niet tot amper! daarom heb ik ook een d2 director, wat ik beter vind werken als een laptop. De rookmachine afstandsbedieng tussen handvat vind ik niks mis mee?
En rookmachine in een truss is fout, begrijp ik.
En de thuis speakers worden vervangen door dap soundmate mkll.

----------


## hardstyle

Je rookmachine hoeft maar 1x in iemands nek te spetteren en je hebt het voor elkaar. :Frown: 
Wel een pluspunt vind ik dat je een hoop in flightcase hebt. Ik denk ook zeker dat je met de soundmate II erop vooruit zal gaan. 
Als je de voorgaande tips op zal volgen, dan moet het zeker goedkomen.

----------


## DiscoTTP

Zo, weer een update, mijn speakerset Soundmate 2 MKll is binnen.
Dus even mijn set opgezet en gelijk wat foto's gemaakt.
Een wereld van verschil vergeleken met mijn tsx 12 boxen.
Hier wat foto's:
http://imageshack.us/f/18/dsc0177qt.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/f/841/dsc0175mm.jpg/
En de bekabeling ook meteen netjes neergelegd, en uit de knoop gehaald.

----------


## nls-nls

Hallo! Ik als 17 jarige vind het al aardig wat, draai ook met de sm2, maar een tip: draai die kabels niet om de palen heen, want dan gaan ze gegarandeerd snel naar de klote, voor de rest het meubel wat uitbreiden zal wonderen doen,

succes nog :Smile:

----------


## DiscoTTP

Bedoel je met het meubel uitbereiden, afrokken/truss eromheen?
En ik zal eens kijken wat ik kan gaan doen met de speakon kabel.
Bedankt voor de tip :Wink:  meer tips zijn altijd welkom.

----------


## renevanh

Niet om de paal draaien is redelijk breed uitgedrukt. Om een paal draaien gaat best met speakon (of xlr), maar niet zo. Dit zit strak en ziet er eerlijk gezegd niet geniaal uit.

Hang de kabel gewoon langs de paal, pak het midden beet en sla het één keer om de paal. Eventueel stukje tape (of vasthang achter stelbout van je statief) en klaar. Netjes, erg makkelijk op te ruimen, snel los te krijgen (zeker fijn met xlr) en kost je niet je kabel.

----------


## tha_dj

En investeer in een knappe par of led par set als basis verlichting !!!

Typisch een disco met ALLEEN maar effect lampen.

Mensen, begin toch bij de basis. :Big Grin:

----------


## DiscoTTP

Dat is weer mijn volgende inverstering.
Ik ben van plan een backdrop te kopen/te maken, en dan de derby en dat skytec lampje te vervangen met eerst 1 setje led parren van jb systems denk ik. Welke bevelen jullie mij dan aan? De smalle jb parren, of de normale ledpar?

Ook ben ik nog van plan een nieuwe dubbele cd-speler aanteschaffen met usb, en de d2 vervangen door warschijnlijk een hd2500 of een soort midi-controller.

ik heb voor binnen anderhalve maand 6 feestjes staan, dus dan weer eerst een beetje de set terug verdienen.

Gr. Ferenc

----------


## DiscoTTP

Zo, gister mijn eerste echte bruiloft gedaan. Al eerder 12,5 en 25 jarige bruiloften gedaan maar dit is toch weer wat anders.
Het ging helemaal super, het bruidspaar vond het ook helemaal geweldig. Nu was er 1 ding wat niet zo lekker ging, en dit was dat er iemand 
van de gasten gistaar ging spelen i.c.m. zang. Ik had van tevoren al gezegd dat ik geen geluidstechnicus ben maar, toch het beste van proberen te maken.
Nu liep ik alleen tegen het probleem op dat de microfoon hard moest, en deze ging piepen wanneer hij te hard stond..
Dus is mijn vraag: hoe kan ik dit de volgende keren voorkomen?

----------


## Ericsamandj

Een feedback destroyer aanschaffen, kosten 2e hands geen drol.
even vooraf de rondzingende frequency uitfilteren en gaan met die zanger.

----------


## renevanh

Nadeel van zo'n feedback destroyer: je hebt wel een paar seconden goede feedback nodig, pas dan werkt zo'n ding. Dat wil je niet!

Met een doodnormale equalizer kun je de rondzingende frequenties makkelijk wegtrekken, alleen zonder wat ervaring is dat best lastig, pak maar eens precies de juiste van de 31 schuifjes  :Wink: 


Uiteraard kun je van allerlei voorzorgsmaatregelen nemen om de feedback te vermijden. Zet de 'artiest' achter je speakers (niet er voor), pan iets naar rechts als meneer dichtbij de linker speaker zit, etc.

----------


## Stoney3K

De goeie microfoon bij je hebben voor zangwerk scheelt al een hoop. Een Shure SM-58 is een goeie investering sinds 9 van de 10 zangers dat ding kennen en hij ook voor huis-tuin-en-keuken werk prima klinkt, al zou ik een andere microfoon gebruiken voor spraak. De SM58 is pas erg dichtbij redelijk gevoelig.

Ik denk dat meneer de zanger vóór de PA ging staan of zitten zodat hij zichzelf kon horen? Dan heb je al heel snel het risico dat het door de installatie gaat rondzingen.

Je kan voor de volgende keer misschien één van die TSX topjes op de grond leggen en naar hem toe richten, zodat het geluid van voor hem komt en niet van achter hem waar een microfoon het veel eerder oppikt.

----------


## DiscoTTP

Hij zong inderdaad voor de boxen, want de zaal was erg smal waardoor het ook eigelijk niet anders kon, tenzij hij achter de dj-booth moest staan.
Dus voortaan mensen die wat willen zeggen of zingen, nooit voor de PA zetten, en als ik een van de tsx topjes voor de zanger leg, heb je dan niet hetzelfde effect?

Verder nog mijn eerdere vraag waar nog geen reacties op waren, is het slim om halogeen par aan te schaffen of led?
Ik heb al wat opties gekeken, maar de led-pars van showtec zijn mij zwaar afgeraden, en de led van jb-systems aangeraden, hier zit dan ook wel een prijsverschil in van +/- 200 euro exc. case.
Of zou ik gaan voor de halogeen par, zodat ik meer lichtopbrengst heb maar, meer stroom verbruik en veel warmte afgeven?
Het zou voor de drive in zijn (ongeveer 3x per maand) en dan zou ik eerst een setje willen aanschaffen en later een 2e setje.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Hij zong inderdaad voor de boxen, want de zaal was erg smal waardoor het ook eigelijk niet anders kon, tenzij hij achter de dj-booth moest staan.
> Dus voortaan mensen die wat willen zeggen of zingen, nooit voor de PA zetten, en als ik een van de tsx topjes voor de zanger leg, heb je dan niet hetzelfde effect?



Een goeie microfoon heeft meer gevoeligheid aan zijn voorkant (naar de mond van de zanger toe) dan aan de achterkant (van de zanger af, waar de kabel heen loopt zeg maar). Als je dus je monitor-topjes aan de 'achterkant' van de microfoon legt, voor de zanger, maar naar hem toe, dan zal de microfoon er een stuk minder van oppikken en kun je de zanger meer monitorgeluid geven als hij de nodig heeft.

Waar je wel voor moet opletten is dat het monitorgeluid nog wel eens kan weerkaatsen vanaf bijvoorbeeld je DJ-meubel of een wand, en zo weer in de microfoon kan belanden. Mocht je veel tape-artiestjes of ander live werk krijgen, dan is een backdropje ook nog een uitkomst omdat dat reflecties dempt. En het er natuurlijk mooier uitziet.  :Smile:

----------


## Jozefvdv

> Ook ben ik nog van plan een nieuwe dubbele cd-speler aanteschaffen met usb, en de d2 vervangen door warschijnlijk een hd2500 of een soort midi-controller.



Waarom wil je de d2 vervangen?

Ik zou ALS je hem wil vervangen niet voor de hd2500 gaan, deze is een stuk minder in gebruiksvriendelijkheid! Dat scherm staat overvol met informatie die je eigenlijk niet nodig hebt, het schermpje van de d2 is stukken overzichtelijker en groter.

----------


## Gertje123

Die kabels moet je inderdaad NIET om je tussenpijp doen. Ik heb haakjes achter op de pijp gedraaid, zodat je ze ook niet meer kan zien! Het kan natuurlijk ook met tape!

----------


## ethen

ik gebruik altijd mijn kabel binders om de kabels vast te zetten aan de tussen stang.

----------


## DiscoTTP

Zo, weer een feest gedraaid, en wel een 25 jarige bruiloft.
Was een leuk maar moeilijk feest, want het eten kwam over de hele avond gespreid. 
Dit als gevolg dat wanneer de dansvloer even vol was het volgende gerecht binnenkwam en iedereen weer ging zitten, en dit 5x achter elkaar.
Maar de sfeer zat er goed is, iedereen was er enthousiast.
En nog een foto gemaakt van de opstelling.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/256/dsc03249z.jpg/
De spullen boven om de Dateq en Numark moesten nog even opgeruimd worden, maar dit was 2 uur voor aanvang van het feest.
Had nu de speakerkabels niet vast zitten, wat ik volgende keer ga doen met die handige bandjes.
Verder zijn ook de Dap kabeltjes vervangen door kwalitatief betere bekabeling.

----------


## hardstyle

Ziet er op die dingen na wat je al aangaf goed uit, maar verder is het misschien handig om ook een 4bar basis verlichting op te hangen? 
Ook heb ik mijn vraagtekens bij dat op de grond liggend snoer rechtsonder, aangezien dit niet vastgetaped oid is, terwijl het voor een deurpost ligt.

Edit: sorry, ik bedoel open haard???

----------


## Richnies2000

ook belangrijk voor zwarte piet  :Wink:

----------


## DiscoTTP

Haha, dat was een open haard ja, met daarvoor een tafel met cadeaus erop dus dat was geen probleem, volgende keer, zal ik het nog wat netter weg werken.  :Wink: 
Aan wat par lampen zit ik ook te denken, moet eerst nog even wat draaien, en dan daarin investeren.
Alleen zit ik nog te twijfelen tussen, led/halogeen.
En dan misschien de T4 led bar van jb-systems (compacte versie), of gewoon normale parcans.

----------


## Stoney3K

Je zou je meubeltje nog af kunnen rokken met een stuk zwart doek. (Tip: Bevestig op de houten plank waar je DJ-kist op staat een stuk klittenband, dan hoe je niet elke keer tape er aan te verspillen)

Verder zou inderdaad iets van basislicht niet misstaan, je hebt nu wel veel gave effecten maar niet echt iets waar je een mooie sfeer mee kan maken.

Straks zou je die 'truss' nog kunnen vervangen voor een wat duurzamer exemplaar (eventueel met een backdropje) als je wat meer licht hebt. Die plastic sier-trussjes vertrouw ik niet verder dan ik ze kan gooien...

----------


## DiscoTTP

Bedankt voor de tip.  :Wink:  Basislicht ben ik zoals ik vermeld heb al mee bezig, En over de truss, dit is geen plastic spul, maar gewoon normaal degelijk spul, maar wel deco.

----------


## Gertje123

> Die plastic sier-trussjes vertrouw ik niet verder dan ik ze kan gooien...



Die wegen niets joh. Die gooi je zo een end weg! :Cool:

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Die wegen niets joh. Die gooi je zo een end weg!



das mooi! hoe verder dat spul weg is hoe veiliger je werkgebied zeg ik dan maar.

----------


## Gertje123

> das mooi! hoe verder dat spul weg is hoe veiliger je werkgebied zeg ik dan maar.




En zo hoort het, weg met laddertrusjes!

----------


## DiscoTTP

Vorig weekend 2x weer moeten draaien. foto's volgen. Ik werd hierbij gevraagd of ik misschien een soort van cursus schuiven zou willen volgens om zangers van goed geluid te voorzien. Nou was mijn vraag, hebben dit meerdere mensen gedaan. Of gewoon vaak meegelopen met een ervaren geluidstechnicus?

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

voor de meeste is dit toch wel een praktijk ervaring en een stukje gevoel...
ook moet je je afvragen of je dit wel wilt gaan doen, weet niet hoe oud je bent maar het kan ook best suf zijn namelijk  :Wink:

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Vorig weekend 2x weer moeten draaien. foto's volgen. Ik werd hierbij gevraagd of ik misschien een soort van cursus schuiven zou willen volgens om zangers van goed geluid te voorzien. Nou was mijn vraag, hebben dit meerdere mensen gedaan. Of gewoon vaak meegelopen met een ervaren geluidstechnicus?



ff voor mijn orientatie....
jij werd gevraagt op 1 van die 2 klussen of je een cursusje wou gaan doen?
heeft dit te maken met jou bar slechte ervaring als "schuiver" en dat ze je daarom die cursus aanboden of wat? xD
geluid afregelen leer je niet met een cursus. alleen de basis principes van een "mix" maken etc,
acoustiek is namelijk in elk hok anders dat moet je echt in de praktijk leren,

Rick

----------


## theo

> ff voor mijn orientatie....
> jij werd gevraagt op 1 van die 2 klussen of je een cursusje wou gaan doen?
> heeft dit te maken met jou bar slechte ervaring als "schuiver" en dat ze je daarom die cursus aanboden of wat? xD
> geluid afregelen leer je niet met een cursus. alleen de basis principes van een "mix" maken etc,
> acoustiek is namelijk in elk hok anders dat moet je echt in de praktijk leren,
> 
> Rick



Kom op zeg een zanger/ gitaar schuiven op een apollo met een dap soundmate set.
En als de artiest voor de boxen gaat zitten.
Wat voor tovenaar moet je dan wel niet zijn.

----------


## showband

> Vorig weekend 2x weer moeten draaien. foto's volgen. Ik werd hierbij gevraagd of ik misschien een soort van cursus schuiven zou willen volgens om zangers van goed geluid te voorzien. Nou was mijn vraag, hebben dit meerdere mensen gedaan. Of gewoon vaak meegelopen met een ervaren geluidstechnicus?



zonder de sacherijn uit te willen hangen:

De meeste verkopers van audiocursussen die je op een klus aanspreken zijn van technici die te weinig werk hebben en maar een cursus zijn gaan opzetten. Daar zitten echt schandalig veel tussen van ervaren mensen die echter geen idee van didactiek hebben. 
*leerplan?* 
Ze hebben geen leerplan geschreven, 
*Doelen?* 
Tonen geheel geen meetbare doelen.
*Approach?* 
-Ze hebben hun beeld niet altijd over de breedte in meerdere methodes uitgediept. Maar leggen "hun kunstje" uit. Soms zelfs gerelateerd aan een setup. (krijg je hands on les op een analoge EN een digi tafel EN in software?)
-Ze herkennen niet de verschillende soorten leerling.
*algemene voorbereiding?*
Hebben geen cursusmateriaal. Of examenmateriaal.
Enz 

1)- Als de cursus nog niet bestond voor 2000 dan zou ik al gaan nadenken.
2)-als iemand echt mixers nodig heeft is de geëigende weg het aanbieden van "meelopen en op de klus opwerken" Misschien krijg je weinig aan geboden, misschien zelfs niets aangeboden (gebeurt nog steeds bij jonge gasten met ambitie en geen idee) Maar betalen klinkt meer als "betalen voor roadiewerk"

----------


## DiscoTTP

Op het bedrijfsgala, waar een zanger zong (vriend van mijn ouders). Vroeg hij mij of het mij leuk leuk lijkt om met meerdere geluidstechnische mensen te gaan samenwerken. (dj's, zangers, schuivers)
Dan was zijn bedoeling, dat ik het schuiven onder de knie kreeg, en langzamerhand voor hun zal kunnen gaan schuiven, en dan i.c.m. mijn drive in.
 En natuurlijk niet met mijn eigen set, want dat word niks. Op het bedrijfsgala stond een Dynacord powermax 5, met een Dynacord mengpaneel.
Maar dan was mijn vraag of ik hier ene cursus voor zou doen of gewoon mee gaan lopen met andere geluidstechnicus.
Maar na jullie berichten te hebben gelezen moet je dit toch echt uit ervaring leren.

----------


## DiscoTTP

Ik ben gevraagd voor een gala feest van een hogere school de muziek en licht te regelen. Nu was mijn vraag wat ik hier allemaal voor uit de kast moet halen.
Ik denk dat ik dit zelf met mijn eigen set niet kan doen, er worden ongeveer 140 man verwacht, en het feest gaat door bij minimaal 80 man. Ik zelf zit te denken kwa geluid aan mijn eigen soundmate 2 of een powermax 5 (kan ik warschijnlijk regelen via connecties)
En kwa licht zit ik zelf te denken aan een truss systeem met daarin een discobal en 8 par lampen, en 2x movingheads. Want mijn lichtset is niet zo een spectakel ^^.
Het word warschijnlijk in een hogere ruimte gegeven waar ik op een podium sta.
Denken jullie dat dit zou voldoen of ik wat dingen vergeten ben? Het budget hoor ik volgende week.

Graag hoor ik van jullie wat dingen die anders zouden kunnen of tips waar ik rekening mee kan houden
(het is pas in juni, maar ik wil weten wat ik allemaal al zo nodig heb)

Gr. Ferenc

----------


## showband

je moet er rekening mee houden dat spullen niet uitmaken of het een geslaagde avond gaat worden.

En dat jij aangekeken gaat worden op de totaalindruk. NIET op " wat er stond"

----------


## DiscoTTP

Tuurlijk is dit belangrijk, ik heb meerdere feesten gedraaid voor deze leeftijden en dat inspelen op het publiek loopt me wel goed af, daarnaast vraag ik ook nog een kennis (die draait in discotheken) of hij mee wilt helpen.
Maar zonder appratuur ben je natuurlijk ook nergens, ik zou ook met mijn set kunnen draaien, maar ik vind dat ik toch wel met een mooie set mag aankomen zetten, ze betalen er immers voor naast de dj.
Dus als er nog wat tips zijn voor de licht/geluidsset of het draaien, ze zijn allemaal welkom.

Gr. Ferenc

----------


## DiscoTTP

Na veel feesten gehad te hebben zoals schoolfeestjes, examens, bruiloften en jubileums (alleen maar positieve reacties!) wil ik nu toch wel echt af van mijn laddertruss. Maar wat ik mijzelf afvraag is wat ze nou liever op een kinderfeestje zien? 4x par, of gewoon de hele avond wat led lichteffecten?

Binnenkort zal er ook nog een x1 van native instruments volgen.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Na veel feesten gehad te hebben zoals schoolfeestjes, examens, bruiloften en jubileums (alleen maar positieve reacties!) wil ik nu toch wel echt af van mijn laddertruss. Maar wat ik mijzelf afvraag is wat ze nou liever op een kinderfeestje zien? 4x par, of gewoon de hele avond wat led lichteffecten?
> 
> Binnenkort zal er ook nog een x1 van native instruments volgen.



Je kan tegenwoordig misschien zelfs beter voor een setje LED-parren aan elke kant gaan, dan ben je met je kleuren een heel stuk flexibeler en het scheelt een hoop stroom. En kilo's om te sjouwen.

Zelf ben ik voor drive-in werk best fan van de Eurolite KLS-801 setjes:

http://www.bax-shop.nl/b-stock-aanbi...FU4lfAod1iVl7g

(Even een link via de concurrent, maar J&H heeft ze niet in het assortiment.)

Die ladder-truss zou ik zelf gewoon houden om doekjes, backdrops of een beamerschermpje in te hangen. Niet voor zware fixtures, maar hij kan altijd nog van pas komen.

----------


## tha_dj

> Zelf ben ik voor drive-in werk best fan van de Eurolite KLS-801 setjes:
> 
> http://www.bax-shop.nl/b-stock-aanbi...FU4lfAod1iVl7g
> 
> (Even een link via de concurrent, maar J&H heeft ze niet in het assortiment.)
> .




Die het dus ook NIET meer verkoopt ! Alleen de ene webshop laat het staan ( komt er nog eens een klant ) en een ander ruimt het netjes op, en houdt de website up to date !!!

----------


## DiscoTTP

Na lang wachten eindelijk de led par lampen.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/dsc0058mrt.jpg/

Verder nog wat foto's hoe de set er bij staat bij een standaard show.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/441/dsc0050qu.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/dsc0071vj.jpg/

De tweede ledpar set volgt over 1,5 maand.

Verder zijn we bezig met een backdrop en een afrok voor de laptopstand.

----------


## luuk013

netjes, mag ik vragen welke led set je hebt en waarom die?

----------


## DiscoTTP

De nieuwe lichtsets zijn van Involight - SBL1000HP v.2, en ik heb deze gekocht bij de plaatselijke licht/geluidsshop. Ik heb voor deze set gekozen omdat dit een complete set is (statief, tas, voetcontroller, kabelwerk, afstandsbediening), dit zou ik niet hebben als ik bijvoorbeeld voor een set van de kls-serie had gekozen. Ik was eerst eens gaan kijken voor wat uitleg en kijken of er wel echt zoveel licht uitkomt als gezegd word maar er kwam ongeloofelijk veel licht uit. De set is eigelijk bijna helemaal hetzelfde als de kls-801 van eurolite als vergelijking alleen moet je er dan nog alles los bij kopen.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Probleem wat is met deze setjes is dat ze alleen te gebruiken zijn icm dit barretje en niet standalone.
Ook wil het eerste kanaal voor handbediening via DMX nogal is vervelend zijn als je gewoon met een schuivenbakje voor je staat. Dit omdat de dimmerwaarde dan bijvoorbeeld op 21 moet staan van de waarde 0-255. Mocht je dus nog is een dMX paneel kopen en een raar probleem hebben zou ik hier eens naar kijken  :Wink:

----------


## DiscoTTP

De twee sets worden nu gewoon aangestuurd via de ingebouwde programma´s en intern microfoontje, en dan doorlussen via een dmx kabel. Ik kan dus nog niet oordelen over de dmx funcite. Ik zal er iedersgeval goed naar kijken.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Het signaal wat ze nodig hebben is wel dmx maar intern draait het op een eigen sturing. Maar houd het in je achterhoofd mocht je het een keer met een schuivenpaneeltje aansluiten.

Verder zijn het leuke dingen voor weinig geld!

----------


## DiscoTTP

Weer een aantal feestjes gehad. 
Ik heb voorttaan een afrok voor onder de laptop zodat ik alle draden daar onder kan verstoppen.
En hopelijk kan ik binnenkort nieuwe cd/media-spelers kopen.

(Faculty Club, te Tilburg)

----------


## Fridge

tipje voor het nette uiterlijk, leg zo'n kabelbundel naar die rechter lichtset de volgende keer even langs de randen van de ruimte, dat valt een stuk minder op dus ziet er opgeruimder uit.
Verder neem ik aan dat de siituatie het niet toeliet je geluidsset wat breder te zetten? Of is dit een bewuste keuze?

----------


## DiscoTTP

Ik had de kabelbundel ook liever langs de rand neergelegd, maar er is daar nog een deur en deze zou niet geopend kunnen worden als de draden er lagen. Verder was er inderdaad geen andere mogelijkheid om de geluidsset wat verder uit elkaar te zetten.

----------


## DiscoTTP

Weer een hele tijd geleden dat ik wat heb laten zien. Weer heel wat feestjes achter de rug. Hier zie je foto's van alweer de 4e bruiloft die ik heb gedraaid. En dit keer alle draden zo ver als mogelijk weg gewerkt.

----------


## DiscoTTP

Weer een belangrijke update! De Dateq Apollo ga ik nu proberen te verkopen. En natuurlijk komt er nog een case etc. om het allemaal netjes en stof vrij te houden. Meer foto's volgen!

----------


## 13omatje

hallo

welke tafel is dat en waar kun je die kopen :-):-)

----------


## SPS

> hallo
> 
> welke tafel is dat en waar kun je die kopen :-):-)



Op de foto zie ik staan: Pioneer DJM-700. Zo moeilijk is het toch niet lijkt me :Wink:

----------


## Ericsamandj

> hallo
> 
> welke tafel is dat en waar kun je die kopen :-):-)



En die tafel is overal te koop. :Cool: 
@ttp waarom apollo weg en djm erin? is mijn inziens 5 stappen terug.
Oke korte faders maar verder.....

----------


## DiscoTTP

De Dateq Apollo heb ik weg gedaan omdat ik meer wil gaan doen met mixen, en daar leek mij de DJM-700 geschikter voor, mede door de effecten en omdat de DJM-reeks toch wel de clubstandaard is.

----------


## Ericsamandj

Aha dan snap ik je keuze wel, maar kwalitatief en klankmatig is de apollo toch wel beter.

----------


## 13omatje

ja dat weet ik wel maar ik bedoelde meer die tafel waat alles op staat :Embarrassment:

----------


## vasco

Dat noemt men een discomeubel.

Als ik zo de foto's bekijk ziet het er custom made uit.
Zelf aan de slag of een flightcase bouwer zoeken die zoiets op maat voor jou kan maken.

----------


## daveyb

Jammer dat je de Apollo ingeruild hebt tegen een Pioneer DJM-700.
Ik ken het verhaal van mixen, maar ik had dan gekozen voor 2 dikke tabletops en dan met de Apollo.
Wil je toch n Pioneer mixer zou ik echt gaan voor minimaal een DJM-800.

----------

